# Mac Mini Server + FCP X



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

I've done a couple hours of research on this and still haven't really found a sufficient answer. I'm looking to get more into video editing as a hobby and my 3 year old iMac isn't really cutting it for FCP X - good excuse to upgrade! I can't really justify the money for a new 27" iMac (big screen is a must as I use it as a TV as well) and I want a quad core machine. Turns out the Mac Mini servers are Apple's cheapest quad cores and, according to Geekbench, quicker than the base 27" iMac as well.

My one concern is about performance from the Intel HD 3000 integrated graphics and video editing. Does anybody have any experience with this that they could share? I'm more specifically concerned about playback of 1080p video (I shoot with a 60D), I'm not terribly concerned about my rendering being lightening fast.

Any input/advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

gadgetguy said:


> I've done a couple hours of research on this and still haven't really found a sufficient answer. I'm looking to get more into video editing as a hobby and my 3 year old iMac isn't really cutting it for FCP X - good excuse to upgrade! I can't really justify the money for a new 27" iMac (big screen is a must as I use it as a TV as well) and I want a quad core machine. Turns out the Mac Mini servers are Apple's cheapest quad cores and, according to Geekbench, quicker than the base 27" iMac as well.
> 
> My one concern is about performance from the *Intel HD 3000 integrated graphics and video editing*. Does anybody have any experience with this that they could share? I'm more specifically concerned about playback of 1080p video (I shoot with a 60D), I'm not terribly concerned about my rendering being lightening fast.
> 
> Any input/advice would be greatly appreciated!


I would be concerned, i.e. would not consider it. Also the RAM limitation would be of concern to me as well.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

RAM max is actually 16 gigs (according to the MacTracker app) rather than 8 which is plenty for me but still, that video card does concern me. Looks like I'll probably wait and save for an iMac.

Anybody else have experience with the Intel HD 3000 graphics in any other machine (13" MBP, base Mini, even the Air)?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

gadgetguy said:


> *RAM max is actually 16 gigs* (according to the MacTracker app) rather than 8 which is plenty for me but still, that video card does concern me. Looks like I'll probably wait and save for an iMac.
> 
> Anybody else have experience with the Intel HD 3000 graphics in any other machine (13" MBP, base Mini, even the Air)?


Then that isn't too bad... But if you look at the minimum GPU *minimum* requirements of FCP X it states 256MB of VRAM (*512MB of VRAM recommended*). The Mini server has 384MB of DDR3 SDRAM* shared with main memory*. So it is not going to cut it.

FCP X is GPU aware for background rendering so the more VRAM the better.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

screature said:


> Then that isn't too bad... But if you look at the minimum GPU *minimum* requirements of FCP X it states 256MB of VRAM (*512MB of VRAM recommended*). The Mini server has 384MB of DDR3 SDRAM* shared with main memory*. So it is not going to cut it.
> 
> FCP X is GPU aware for background rendering so the more VRAM the better.


The HD3000 will actually dedicate 512 MB of RAM (above the default 384 MB) to its video card if there is 8GB of RAM installed or more. That said, it still isn't a dedicated graphics card so I can't comment on how it handles FCPX in any fashion.

Requirements: _OpenCL-capable graphics card or
Intel HD Graphics 3000 or later._

Bottom line it will run on a Mac mini (any model) from 2011+. How well it runs is the debatable part.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lars said:


> The HD3000 will actually dedicate 512 MB of RAM (above the default 384 MB) to its video card if there is 8GB of RAM installed or more. That said, it still isn't a dedicated graphics card so I can't comment on how it handles FCPX in any fashion.
> 
> Requirements: _OpenCL-capable graphics card or
> Intel HD Graphics 3000 or later._
> ...


Well I doubt there is much debate that it will run about as slowly as possible aside from possibly the Air.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lars said:


> The *HD3000 will actually dedicate 512 MB of RAM (above the default 384 MB) to its video card if there is 8GB of RAM installed or more. *That said, it still isn't a dedicated graphics card so I can't comment on how it handles FCPX in any fashion.
> 
> Requirements: _OpenCL-capable graphics card or
> Intel HD Graphics 3000 or later._
> ...


Mmm, interesting, have a link to the source of this info?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3213645?start=0&tstart=0.

_I am using the Mac Mini 2011 Server (i7 2.0 Quad) with 8gb 1333 Ram to edit with FCPX, and I also have the new iMac i7 3.4 Quad with 8gb Ram and FCPX.

Some thoughts:
• the Mac Mini server is definitely slower to add effects, transitions and render in the background than the top end iMac...as you would expect.
• the Mac Mini is adequate, though, as a FCPX machine. while it seems a tiny bit "jumpy" in the video preview window when quickly moving around a video, it generally works well._

FYI for what it's worth.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

screature said:


> Mmm, interesting, have a link to the source of this info?


Will upgrading to 8GB RAM increase my Intel HD3000 graphics memory? - MacRumors Forums.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

screature said:


> Mmm, interesting, have a link to the source of this info?


I was actually just about to post that. Look here.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks very much Lars! Not sure how I missed that one...

I think I'll give my friend's base Mini (2.3 i5) a shot with FCP once he gets his 8 gig upgrade. Undoubtedly it will be slower than a quad core i7 but it'll give me an idea anyway. That said, I will probably just wait and get a machine with a discrete graphics card - I've been a little iffy about the whole integrated card stuff from the beginning.

Thanks very much for your input all!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lars said:


> Will upgrading to 8GB RAM increase my Intel HD3000 graphics memory? - MacRumors Forums.





gadgetguy said:


> I was actually just about to post that. Look here.


Thanks guys, good to know... 

Still think it is not really great for the heavy lifting of FCP X though, at least not if one doesn't want to be frustrated with really slow rendering and performance as this is still shared memory. With a dedicated GPU the VRAM *adds* to the equation for rendering, the "bump" to 512MB doesn't really add anything (if you already have 8GB or more of RAM) as it is simply drawing away from overall system RAM.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

gadgetguy said:


> Thanks very much Lars! Not sure how I missed that one...
> 
> I think I'll give my friend's base Mini (2.3 i5) a shot with FCP once he gets his 8 gig upgrade. Undoubtedly it will be slower than a quad core i7 but it'll give me an idea anyway. That said, I will probably just wait and get a machine with a discrete graphics card - I've been a little iffy about the whole integrated card stuff from the beginning.
> 
> Thanks very much for your input all!


I guess it depends on your budget and how much editing you do... A Mini server is still going to cost over a grand with taxes and extra RAM so is "adequate" all you want?

Having been a professional video editor in another career, hardware bogging down the creative process is just plain frustrating, at least it was for me. If you can save up for a system that has a dedicated GPU and preferably 1GB of VRAM it is going to make the process so much smoother and more satisfying, just my take on it. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

The quad i7 and it's 1333MHz memory access will more than make up for any lag caused by integrated graphics. I would prefer the quad i7/integrated combo over a dual core C2D or i5 with dedicated.

As an Apple tech I can verify from using a few newer mini servers that they are screamers. GPU's are so good these days that even the lower end are still pretty damn good and especially when complimented with an i7. Other than current high demand gaming I can't see it hitting any walls.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

Just wanted to drop in with a quick update. My university budget dictated I wouldn't be dropping the coin on a new iMac so I jumped on a refurb Mini Server at the beginning of April and haven't looked back. It does feel a little sluggish when doing lots of rendering but I have yet to use a quad core iMac to compare. $849 for the computer, $40 8 gig RAM upgrade, $250 for a 27" Acer H274HL (gorgeous LED monitor! Highly recommend for a budget monitor, HDMI input along with DVI/VGA too) so after tax I spent roughly $1250 in comparison to a refurb iMac @ $1600 after ram upgrade. The other thing that kind of sold me is the dual hard drives in the Mini - I'm planning on picking up a 120 GB SSD next time they're on sale, this thing will fly! My buddy put one in his 2.3 i5 Mini and it's literally seconds from off to desktop fully loaded, amazing!

All in all, if I was doing anything more serious than I am currently (videos here and there, a little bit of YouTube stuff, the occasional friend's wedding) I would probably want an iMac but again I have not compared speeds so who knows, this could be close to that speed. Just wanted to conclude for anyone else looking into doing this! Go for it if you're a hobbyist on a budget!


----------

